# Toys and more toys!



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm sure there's a board on here somewhere about toys but I can't find it so I'm posting a new one. I want tons of toy ideas! Anything and everything I can fit into Betty's cage will go in! And anything more I'll just rotate through. Homemade and store bought stuff are all wanted. 

So far I have two large bird toys, a wheel, a treat skewer thing, stuffed toilet paper rolls, and a hammock.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I've just ordered a 20 foot long plastic dryer hose for our two to play in. I ordered it through Amazon as the local hardware places only had the aluminium versions and they had sharp edges that I didn't care for.

Short of that, I give ours...

- hard nuts to chew on (pecans, walnuts etc)
- they love brown paper bags for the noise they make and for crawling inside though they get spoiled very quickly
- occasionally I'll give them plastic drinking straws to chew up
- I bought some ferret balls with bells in, which they like to chew/move around (careful not to get the ones with rubber on - one of our girls almost choked on one of those)
- we have parrot toys
- an igloo
- hammocks
- cardboard tubes hanging and on the floor for chewing
- a box of shredded paper to play in when they come out of the cage
- empty tissue boxes

basically anything that isn't ink laden, sharp or possibly toxic that I put in front of them and they take in interest in, they get :lol:


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Large PVC fittings. My girls love them, they're very cheap, durable, and you can get them at any hardware store. Plus they come in several different shapes (ie elbow joint, t-joint, 4-way.)


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

* get 2 or 3 paper towls and put your rats fave treats in the middle and then tie the top together and hang it somewhere not so easy to reach. My boys LOVE this game.

You can also take whole apples and tie them/hang them from the top of the cage and then they can snack. *


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Nazarath said:


> You can also take whole apples and tie them/hang them from the top of the cage and then they can snack.


I once let them snack on a whole pear, when they were out for playtime. HUGE mistake :lol:


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

lol, i can see where that ended.

i have cat toys that are sparkly and ones that have bells in them. the little stuffed mice (no catnip) also get demolished pretty quickly. they have an igloo used mostly for storing food and a box from one of those 12-packs of top ramen (lol, shut up, i'm a poor college student) upside down that they LOVE to crawl on, pee on, sleep under, store food under, etc. it's dark and roomy! TP tubes for chewing and throwing around, and paper towels for destroying.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

So plastic straws are ok for ratties....I have some if they're ok....


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

I buy ferret toys and use shoe boxs. stuff them with hamster fluff, ripped up tissue paper and they'll nest. i also hang tissue aper and cloth toys over their cage and they chew it and bring it thru the bars(they love stuff if they think its off limits).

their favorite toy is Chubes.. they love to sleep in their chubes. feathers(from cat toys), and bird toys are fun. bird ladders are fun.

Go to your local pet store, ask if they have any big tubes left over from fish backgrounds. they are long and thick and wide.


----------

